# Help, please.



## particle (Aug 24, 2005)

I think I have posted the other post in the wrong place.


~~~~~~~~~

I have a 2003 Altima that has passed its warranty.: (60k).

Over 3 weeks ago service-engine light came on. I did nothing about it, because current financial situation doesn't allow me to take the car to a dealer.

About a week and a half ago the car lost acceleration. As in it doesn't venture out farther then ~50RPM from idle. Sometimes the car started and ran normally. Sometimes it entered, from what i understand safe-mode regime. I took the car to my mechanic that ran diagnostics on the car with snapon obd2 tester. He pulled off code 1121.

Now he thought he might have an idea on how to fix it. So he pulled off the o2 sensor that is situated before the catalytic converter. The car came alive to its 100% drivability , but still with service-engine light on. So he took off and hallowed the catalytic converter. I saw the insides of the converter: the only see-through opening was the diameter of a #2 pencil.


Car worked perfectly for a week. Then the sickness came back, except now it never left - no mater how many times you restarted the car.


I drove the mechanic to the car. He hooked up the scanner which gave him the same 1121 code. He reset the codes and car came back alive. Codes came back after a while disabling the car once again. He drove the car to his garage after which he wasn't really able to do much with it as the o2 sensor trick did not work again.


this is what i have found about the 1121 code:

* P1121 Throttle Position (TP) Sensor Inconsistent With MAF Sensor High Voltage
*ETC ACTR



I cant afford the dealer ripping me off for the information I already have. My guess the servomotor in the trottle body's "fly-by-wire" system is to blame, but maybe MAF?


Any one has any idea how to further troubleshoot?


/thank you in advance



~~~~~~~~


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I think this is a recall (Crank shaft sensor). Have you had your car back to the dealer to have all of the recall's performed on your car?

If you have a blown MAF, it will give you the same symptoms, but if that were the case, resetting the codes would NOT fix the problem.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

strange since it seems to be an intermittent problem.

Have you replaced the 02 sensor? If that wasnt the problem, why did disconnecting it make the problem go away?

you might have to disregard all previous troubleshooting because the problem was intermittent, however, the ECM codes dont always pinpoint the exact problem, but they should steer you in the right direction.

You might want to start by finding a better mechanic. Sounds like yours is guessing.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Do you have an after market intake on your car?


----------



## particle (Aug 24, 2005)

*i found it!*

I found the problem. it was a loose generator [positive] terminal. It was arching.


The reason that TAKING OUT the o2 sensor before catalitic converter (which was melted) did was it gave exhaust gasses another way out before they hit cat. converter.


thanks for the imput.
/particle


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

A loose alternator connection would not cause the problem you described. Also, the emmission system has a longer warrenty than the powertrain, your converter was probably still covered. It shouldnt have melted at 60K miles, and they would have replaced it for free.


----------



## particle (Aug 24, 2005)

*hmmm*

flux voltage at the ecm connections would cause the ecm to be "confused".

problemn is fixed now.
1121 is no more.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

There is the Engine Sensors recall, and the Exhaust/Cat Recall as well. Also the Headlight recall. I would definitely recommend taking it in and inquiring about having these recalls done.


----------



## DBB555 (Aug 18, 2005)

*i have same problem*

I've been having the exact same symptoms as "Particle" (the guy above) with my '03 Altima 3.5. I had a mechanic hook it up to a diagnostic and pull the check engine light code and it was also code # P1121, which it said was "ETC actuator return spring". 

I contacted someone at Nissan about this and was told that it has to do with the throttle body, I think they referred to it as the "throttle chamber". Apparently, on the '03 it was made of plastic and they can crack. I was told they are metal on the newer Altimas and that the replacement from Nissan would be metal. The bad news is, the part costs $900 from Nissan. Before I try replacing the whole throttle chamber, they told me to try cleaning out the one I have. They said they can get dirty and that can cause the sensors to trigger the computer and turn on the check engine light. If that doesn't work, they suggest replacing the sensor ($125). If none of that works, I think I'm going to have to replace the throttle part. 

The other weird thing is that they said it was a very common problem. In fact, they said they've already had to order 4 of them this week for other customers who have had the same problem. After hearing that I was surprised I wasn't able to find any other postings on this forum dealing with code P1121. It seems to me like they should have had a recall on this thing. 

If anyone else has had the same problem, please add to this thread.

Thanks.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

$900.00 for a "throttle chamber"? I think not.


----------



## DBB555 (Aug 18, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> $900.00 for a "throttle chamber"? I think not.


That's the price I was quoted. I was equally shocked.


----------



## bobbarian (Aug 19, 2007)

I also am having the same problem. It does exactly what has been explained by others. Is there a recall on this?


----------

